# Social Isolation Effects on People,  Connecting With Others and Giving to Your Community Helps



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2018)

More here.  



> For many people, the holidays represent the  loneliest time of the year. However, loneliness, and the social  isolation that often accompanies it, is in season all year long. In an  AARP survey of people age 45 and older, 35% reported feeling lonely. In  another by the National Science Foundation, one in four respondents of  all ages said they had no one they could turn to in times of need.
> 
> 
> Humans are social beings, wired for  connection not only as a survival mechanism but also as a source of deep  emotional and spiritual satisfaction. This explains why efforts are  being made across the country to foster a sense of connectivity and  community.
> ...


----------

